# Bambino Plus (BP) Volumes



## Gerard (May 6, 2020)

I have a little issue with a refurbished BP. Generally all works fine and produces some nice tasting coffee IMHO. However the single cup button gives a double volume and vice versa 😳! So i assume volumes may have been set previously but i cannot get it to program mode. I hold button for 2 seconds as per instructions but it then just carries on with a shot. Im hoping someone can provide some insight if you have programmed the volume?? Thanks


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

To reset to factory settings you just need to:

Turn it off by holding 1 cup and steam simultaneously for 5 seconds

Press and hold 1 cup and 2 cup buttons front seconds, buttons will illuminate.

Press the 1 cup or 2 cup button and the light will flash 3 times to indicant that volumes have been reset.

Machine will then return to ready mode.

I have also attached an image on how to use the manual shot control and also to programme shot volumes if you wanted to.

Hope this helps!


----------



## GriffGraff_91 (May 10, 2020)

@Gerard Didn't tag you, so just want to make sure you have seen this.


----------

